# Need some advice on a new incubator hatched baby



## Loveabull (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, first off... 

I'm new to this forum but I've been looking for a place to help me for a few weeks now. I came across this one and I'm hoping someone can put me at ease... lol.

A few weeks ago my female hen, Bonnie, became egg bound leaving behind her mate and six eggs. It was late at night and we were unable to get her to a vet since we live in a small town. After doing everything we could to help her pass the egg, she finally passed after a few hours. Bonnie will be greatly missed. 

I decided to place the eggs in an incubator after realizing the father didn't know what to do and was mourning his lost mate hard. I ended up losing all but one of the eggs.. I think they became too chilled before I was able to run out and get the incubator. But alas, one egg hatched last night.

I turned them every couple hours or so, kept the humidity at the right level.. and he/she seemed to hatch just fine. NOW, I have hand-fed my share of baby birds. A grey, macaw, umbrella too, many clutches of 'tiels and a conure. But this is the first time I've ever hand-fed a newly hatched baby and I'm nervous as heck. I just wondered what some people recommend? I've been giving drops of very watered down diluted formula every two hours and keeping it in the incubator at 99 degrees. Baby is poopin' normal and seems lively. But I'm still nervous I'm doing everything okay. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

LAB


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

One of the first things you might want to do is *stay online* when you make a posting for help rather than post and sign off. The next thing would be to use the search box at the top of the forum to search for past postings about handfeeding from day one.

Below are some help pix with info (click for a larger view)


----------

